# Overclocking after ages....



## darklord (Oct 5, 2013)

Benched with LN2 after ages 
While I was at it, also made myself a new pot. Slightly better than the old one. 

Some pics,

*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/New%20LN2%20pot/th_2.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/New%20LN2%20pot/th_3.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/New%20LN2%20pot/th_4.jpg

*Hardware used - *

_Intel Xeon W3570
EVGA X58 SLI Classified
4GB x 3 Geil EVO Veloce DDR3 1600 Kit_

*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Xeon%20LN2/th_1.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Xeon%20LN2/th_2.jpg


A few benchmarks ,

*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Xeon%20LN2/th_SuperPi1M7519S-Xeon3570545GHzClassified.jpg

*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Xeon%20LN2/th_CinebenchR115-5GrunXeon3570Classified.jpg

*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Xeon%20LN2/th_Pifast-5GXeon3570Classified.jpg

*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Xeon%20LN2/th_Wprime32M-5GrunXeon3570Classified.jpg

Cheers!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 5, 2013)

attachments are not working due to a bug. upload in imgur please.


----------



## darklord (Oct 5, 2013)

Fixed. Pics working now.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 6, 2013)

good work


----------



## snap (Oct 6, 2013)

nice work


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 6, 2013)

the bench marks are still not visible though.


----------



## darklord (Oct 7, 2013)

Had a little bit of LN2 remaining so had a go at the 4670K & Z87 

Here it is,

*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/4670k%20LN2/1.jpg

*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/4670k%20LN2/55G.jpg

*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/4670k%20LN2/SuperPi1M55Ghz.jpg


Cheers!


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2013)

Cool icy cooling with red hot cpu clock speed makes a suped OC combo.

BTW, it's really nice to see you are using a Asrock board for the oc and with such sub zero cooling can the i5 4670k give a little bit extra mileage - I know OCing haswell is a not a great fun like previous intel cpus but still asking how far one can go with HW cpu using sub zero cooling ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 23, 2013)

Whats LN2?










HOLY F**k!  You use Liquid Nitrogen to cool CPU?!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 23, 2013)

HOLY F**k!  You use Liquid Nitrogen to cool CPU?!![/QUOTE]



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Whats LN2?
> 
> 
> Great deed by Darklord !!  thats what i was looking for in TDF for a long long time. a real OC bench... excellent figures man!
> ...


----------



## darklord (Oct 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> Cool icy cooling with red hot cpu clock speed makes a suped OC combo.
> 
> BTW, it's really nice to see you are using a Asrock board for the oc and with such sub zero cooling can the i5 4670k give a little bit extra mileage - I know OCing haswell is a not a great fun like previous intel cpus but still asking how far one can go with HW cpu using sub zero cooling ?



Haswell responds well to cold. Although there is a lot of variation in the chips. Some chips will do 6 GHz and above while some will struggle to go past 5.5 GHz.

Haswell overclocking isn't all boring and dead. Yes it is pointless on Air or Water because they do get hot with additional voltage.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Whats LN2?
> HOLY F**k!  You use Liquid Nitrogen to cool CPU?!!



I use LN2 only while benching/overclocking. For normal use I still use good old Air cooling. 



sam_738844 said:


> HOLY F**k!  You use Liquid Nitrogen to cool CPU?!!





CommanderShawnzer said:


> Whats LN2?
> 
> 
> Great deed by Darklord !!  thats what i was looking for in TDF for a long long time. a real OC bench... excellent figures man!
> ...



I have a custom made Copper pot which I mount on the CPU after necessary insulation is done on the motherboard and then pour LN2 into the pot which causes the pot to cool down and hence also the CPU .
Basically the heat load is taken off from the CPU by the Pot and from the Pot by LN2.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the input .. so OCing Haswell still depends on the chip greatly [ this may sound like a little foolish to a pro like you ], saying this as I'm looking for figures like 7Ghz + with sub zero cooling from some pro OCers  unlike a cpu-z entry from some unknown Ocer  which can be fake :

Intel Core i7-4770K
Hacking CPU-Z – Can You Trust the Results? | Hacking Tricks


----------



## darklord (Oct 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> Thanks for the input .. so OCing Haswell still depends on the chip greatly [ this may sound like a little foolish to a pro like you ], saying this as I'm looking for figures like 7Ghz + with sub zero cooling from some pro OCers  unlike a cpu-z entry from some unknown Ocer  which can be fake :
> 
> Intel Core i7-4770K
> Hacking CPU-Z – Can You Trust the Results? | Hacking Tricks



The Engineering samples which came out from Intel just before and after the launch were different beasts altogether. These chips could hit 7 GHz and there is also a possibility that one of the Retail rogue ones could also do that but the chances are pretty slim in my opinion.

The reason for the mediocre Haswell OC performance could also be related to the IHS issue which plagued Ivy Bridge. Interestingly this issue wasn't there during Sandy Bridge days. Intel used thermal paste in between the die and IHS with Ivy Bridge and Haswell whereas Sandy bridge has flux less solder.

Also to hit those frequencies you need to use very high vcore. usually people use anything above 1.8v+ vcore which is good enough to kill the cpu even under LN2. 

Haswell voltage thresholds are very tight and degrading the CPU is also very easy.  For example, the stock VRIN for these cpus is 1.8V but overclocking boards allow upto 3.0V in some cases. And AIR/DICE the MAX you should put in is 2.4V beyond which you stand the chance of killing the chip.
Same is the case with Vcore. AIR/Water/DICE is max 1.4-1.5 and with LN2 maybe 1.8 and above but that too depends on how strong the chip really is.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2013)

I've read that deliding HW cpus reduce temps around 20c so that should provide some further oc headroom ?


----------



## darklord (Nov 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've read that deliding HW cpus reduce temps around 20c so that should provide some further oc headroom ?



Yes delidding helps because since the IHS is not soldered, the heat transfer isnt optimum. Once you delid, you can mount the cooler directly on the core which results in much better heat transfer.


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2013)

did not know coolers can be mounted directly above the chip for cpus but as gpus implement somewhat same thing it's should yield good results for cpus.


----------



## pavluv (Nov 6, 2013)

There was a time when cpu heatspreaders were not there over the core of the processors. That's one of the reasons why ancient amd processors were known to be super hot- no heatspreaders over the core.


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2013)

you are right but I don't how did I miss the old pentium and duron cpus


----------

